# Post all concrete news of an NA S3 releasal here...



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Lets just get a topic going here. Anyone that has any CONCRETE news of the releasal of the S3 in NA, post it here. I don't want this to become a dumb arguing/flame fest like the other topics in the S3 forum, so only post concrete info and reactions. I know there was a Car adn Driver issue that said it was coming, does someone have that scanned or know the issue number??? Lets go guys!~


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Post all concrete news of an NA S3 releasal here... (VarLordahl)*

I don't believe there really is any concrete information at this time. I think you're getting ahead of yourself hoping for the S3 though. The A3 will arrive prior to the S3, as is common with all Audi S models. Wait for that first, then start speculating on the S3. Who knows, the A3 might flop and then VAG will scrap the whole idea.
The reason there's so much arguing in the A3/S3 forum is because right now, everything is heresay. Until VAG starts leaking some more information, we won't know the exact release date.


[Modified by Gelly, 3:40 PM 4-22-2002]


----------



## Biz (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Post all concrete news of an NA S3 releasal here... (Gelly)*

releasal is not a word. I know I'm OT, sorry.


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Post all concrete news of an NA S3 releasal here... (Biz)*

yea they haven't said that they were goin to release it, but when the "big wigs" start spreading rumors about their release then its a good bet the rumor is true.


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Post all concrete news of an NA S3 releasal here... ('86 Jetta D)*

The S3 is available in North America. Or at least the last time I checked Mexico was still part of the continent.


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Post all concrete news of an NA S3 releasal here... (prostfan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The S3 is available in North America. Or at least the last time I checked Mexico was still part of the continent.







[HR][/HR]​Considering that the S3 sells for $44,200 USD in Mexico, I somehow doubt anyone will be importing one. Plus the fact that technically it's not legal to import the car.


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Post all concrete news of an NA S3 releasal here... (Gelly)*

Importing one into the US wasn't really my point. Oh never mind.










[Modified by prostfan, 12:52 PM 4-28-2002]


----------

